
Crowd-Sourcing Indoor Locations – Google Patent - dpaluy
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220150204676%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20150204676&RS=DN/20150204676
======
dpaluy
This patent was accepted July 23, 2015. Does it mean Google is mapping our
homes/offices with our phones?

